# Possible Het Snow?



## snakeman26 (Jun 28, 2009)

hi guys,
If a snake (e.g. Hognose), is anery possible het for snow, does this mean that it is possible het for albino?
Also, if it is Anery 100% het for Snow, what would be the easiest combination to create a Snow and what would be the percentages of the offspring produced?
Cheers
Harry


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Vin Russo uses axanthic (no yellow) instead of anerythristic (no red). But as far as I know, both of you mean the same thing. 

Hognose Snakes

Anery possible het for snow really means anery possible het for albino.

Anery 100% het for Snow is a long way of writing anery het albino.

Both parents must have either one or two albino genes and either one or two anerythristic genes. An anery het albino has two anerythristic genes and an albino gene paired with a normal gene.

There are four possible mates to give snow babies:
1. snow (best but most expensive choice)
2. albino het anery (tied for second place)
3. anery het albino (tied for second place)
4. normal looking, het albino het anery (last place)

Which of the 4 possible mates you get depends on what's available and how much money you have.

Offspring percentages:
1. Anery het albino x snow -->
1/2 anery het albino
1/2 anery albino (= snow)

2. Anery het albino x albino het anery -->
1/4 normal looking, het albino, het anerythristic
1/4 albino, het anerythristic
1/4 anery het albino
1/4 anery albino (= snow)


3. Anery het albino x anery het albino -->
3/4 anery, 66% probability het albino
1/4 anery albino (= snow)

4. Anery het albino x normal looking, het albino het anery -->
3/8 normal looking, het anerythristic, 66% probability het albino
3/8 anerythristic, 66% probability het albino
1/8 albino het anerythistic
1/8 anery albino (= snow)

In each mating, the fractions are the odds per egg, not per clutch.

Good luck.


----------

